# enregistrement micro externe



## Mops Argo (8 Novembre 2000)

est-il possible d'enregistrer à partir d'un micro externe sans qu'il soit USB (seule possibilité offerte par le tdb son)?
J'ai un micro livré avec les Mac d'une autre époque et j'ai essayé de le branché sur le jack d'entrée micro mais rien...
Merci


----------

